# Bongs that go for thousands of dollars...



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

Was looking over at highpriorityglass.com and nearly freaked when I saw glass pieces for up to 10,000 dollars. 

This one is 3 grand>>>http://www.highpriorityglass.com/brands-a-e/adam-whobrey-x-steve-hops-slyme-nike-di-vapor-inline-14mm/

For those too lazy to copy and paste the link here is what it looks like. 



So what's the absolute most you would spend on a bong?


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

This one is 10,000 dollars...http://www.highpriorityglass.com/brands-a-e/adam-whobrey-x-elbo-john-hammonds-jurassic-park-suv-direct-injection-inline-vapor-rig-14mm/


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

Been looking over at Moline Glass and I thought the 130 one was expensive that I was looking at. I think the Left Coast I have now was like 80 something.

No way would I pay that much


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

No way:shocked:

Take to long for me to clean it


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Dec 9, 2012)

thats just ridiculous for $10,000 i could build one hell of a grow room and get about 100 seeds id much rather do that lol


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 9, 2012)

i would spend like $ 80.00 on a bong that has a stem that goes a few inches in the water with plenty of water in it, i fell this helps filter the carbon and other harmful chemicals in the smoke better thn bongs that hold a minimal of water or a stem that barely goes in the water.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 9, 2012)

i dunno about the other parts of the country but, illadeph is the premier glass in jersey. their custom pieces can get quite expensive as well

hxxp://illadelphglass.com/wordpress/production/


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I will stick to my cheap Left Coast, that way there when I break it I won't feel so bad


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 9, 2012)

pic 1 - 850$
pic 2 - 9,500$
pic 3 - 1,100$


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 9, 2012)

i think the more expensive bongs are more for looks then anything else.and although i would not buy one pretty much cause i can't afford one i sure not mind smoking out of one.


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2012)

My favorite bong is an Acrylic one hat I can't break. I have broken too many glass bongs over the last 3 years.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 9, 2012)

i've broken a few myself over the years. breaks almost always happened for me when they weren't actually in use. so i built a big case to keep them all in. haven't had a mishap since


----------



## cubby (Dec 9, 2012)

But they're not really bongs.......unless you're a moron. These are pieces of beautiful stoner art. The overwhelming majority of people wouldn't use these, they'd set them on a shelf to be stared at.
Myself...$60 is my price point, because I know it wont last 2 weeks....


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2012)

> These are pieces of beautiful stoner art. The overwhelming majority of people wouldn't use these, they'd set them on a shelf to be stared at.



Well that ain't doing me no good

After a few good bong rips I can just stare out the window, I don't need no useless 10K bong for that.


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought the Jurassic jeep and it's worth every penny, I open the tiny hood put my bud in the glass engines air filter, turn the very tiny key which gets the engine heating my bud and inhale through the exhaust pipe and when I exhale I sound like a T-rex.  Priceless. ( and just a joke)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2012)

anything over $80..is novalty  and for those that have "status" issues...We went to the latest Seattle Hempfest gathering where we met and seen a well known glass blower that had some bongs in his glass case that will never touch someones lips....beautifull work though


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Dec 10, 2012)

not me, i dont care how much i pay for a bong. if i buy it i'm going to use it. with that said, i did pay 350$ for a bong once. but it was in highschool and me and my friends split the cost.

lol it was 6' tall and we had to stand on a 5 gal bucket to smoke it. you also need someone else to light it for you. that bong lasted a whole 6 weeks till someone bumbed into it and it fell over


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 10, 2012)

The shoe and Jurassic Park bongs are rather cool, but I am with JCChronic, for that price the JP one had best have a working engine and headlights (and a free quarter-pound of Purple Kush in the back).


----------



## Locked (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice to know I am nit the only one who would not spend a lot on a bong. I agree they are cool and works of art but I can think of 100's of things I would spend that kind of coin on.


----------



## Wetdog (Dec 11, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> So what's the absolute most you would spend on a bong?



Say $30 or the cost of a box/case of rolling papers, whichever is less.

A fool and his money ............

Wet


----------



## Tman1234 (Dec 11, 2012)

Vacation in Toronto, up here everything from 3 foot glass or acrylic bongs to fancy little pipes can be purchased in the local corner store, giant bongs rarely are more than 60 bucks.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Dec 11, 2012)

I usually spend $2-$3 for a jar of pickles and 18 inches of PVC hose.  The grommets and bowl slider apparatus are around 6 bucks, but I rarely need to replace them.

Were I a wealthy toker who invested in art, I might buy the JP Jeep now that I have had a closer look because it is a very impressive blown glass piece.  It even has the dashboard glass that showed the impact tremor in the flick.


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 11, 2012)

I totally dig the "lowbrow" art aspect of glass blowing. Actually have a friend who's making some pretty insane pieces. It is definitely more "art", then function, when it comes to the crazy pieces hammy posted. I appreciate it, but im not spending over a hundred bucks on something thats getting passed around and smoked out of, that will most likely break in the not too distant future.


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 12, 2012)

I do art for a living and even though something might take me longer than I expected when quoting somebody well, do I stop working at the point of value or make it look the way I want others to see it and lose profit?  I lose the profit.
  but if I make the piece first and sell it at $:hours (like the shoe/jeep) I have to hope someone sees it at that value.  My point; Is the buyer being scammed? No .  Does the artist care if it is ever sold? Yes & no, if the price is haggled.  Will the buyer be the only person in the world to have it? yes, would you care about that, maybe, but that should be a great consideration.


----------

